# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  People Can Learn New Skills While They Dream, Scientists Say - Fox News

## Dream Guide Team

Fox News*People Can Learn New Skills While They Dream, Scientists Say**Fox News*Researchers at Yale University in the US have discovered that people are able to learn new skills in their dreams through *lucid dreaming*. *Lucid dreaming* is a state of waking dreams where people are able to control what they dream about. *...*Inception can happen? Tell 'em they're dreamin'NEWS.com.auInception becomes reality: People can teach themselves new skills in dreamsDaily MailPeople Can Teach Themselves New Skills In Their SleepHuffington Post UK*all 11 news articles »*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Sweet. This is been assumed for quite some time. Nice to actually have more scientific support.  ::thumbup::

----------

